
Thedev.id – A free identity for developers on the web - frxpw
https://thedev.id
======
frxpw
thedev.id is a free identity for developers on the web. This service offers a
handy subdomain like foo.thedev.id or bar.thedev.id for use on your static
sites via CNAME.

